# oem goodyear fuel max tread wear



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Interesting. 85K is like a warranty right? Replaced if they don't make it to that?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Interesting. 85K is like a warranty right? Replaced if they don't make it to that?


These goodyear fuelmax tires are rated for 65k


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

So after 55k miles im allready down to the wear bar or at 3/32 for the center 2 grooves, the outter grooves still remain at 4/32 to 5/32. Im dissapointed and regret my decision to over inflate the tires to 39 to 41 psi cold. I was hoping to get another 85k from this set but will be lucky to get 70k. Lesson learned and I will keep my next set at the manufacturer recommended 35 psi cold.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

On tirerack they do list two different tires as the goodyear fuelmax, one listed as OEM is lighter and possibly has less tread depth. Same thing for the 1LT 16in firestones, tirerack has an OEM version.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> So after 55k miles I'malready down to the wear bar or at 3/32 for the center 2 grooves, the outter grooves still remain at 4/32 to 5/32. I'm disappointed and regret my decision to over inflate the tires to 39 to 41 psi cold. I was hoping to get another 85k from this set but will be lucky to get 70k. Lesson learned and I will keep my next set at the manufacturer recommended 35 psi cold.


I often thought there had to be some trade off for over inflating tires. People were taken by the increased mileage. I often thought at what cost. I leave my tires at @ 34-36. I tried the over inflating my tires, it did little for me than make the comfort of my ride around Cincinnati "unbearable". The MPG didn't increase that much esp since I do 95% city driving and our roads are one pot hole/rough road after another and the traction in rain/snow was diminished also. Maybe if my drive was more highway it wouldn't have been so bad and I may have seen the MPG improvements. Well CEBT, I am sorry you had to be one to find out the downside of the increased PSI. As I have always said, "live and learn" or as Billy Joel said "Everything I learned to do I learned by doing twice" The first time to find out it was the wrong way to do it and the second time: correctly. I bet using the correct PSI on your car your MPG will not differ that much as most your driving is highway .


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

The difference in tread depth between the center and outter grooves is very noticable. My first 2 sets of tires had inside shoulder wear and only a slight uneven center wear from being at about 37-38 psi cold. The inside shoulder wear was prevented on my 3rd set by an allignment. Just once I would like to have a tire set with normal even wear. I will accomplish this by an allignment and 35psi for my next set. I have always had the tires rotated and balanced every 5k miles.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm going to go with Michelin's when this set goes bad unless I love this set and then I'll get another.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Im super satisfied with the oem goodyear fuel max tires. I will be purchasing my 4th set before winter.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I will most likely go back to the Goodyears when my Perellis wear out. The Perelli's are costing my about 10% on my fuel economy numbers.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I slapped on a second set of TPC-spec Goodyears when the original TPC-spec tires wore out. If they mention "TPC SPEC 1406MS" on the tire after the inflation information, they are the genuine-formula OEM tires. If not, it's the aftermarket-formula version. And, like you said, the OEM tires are 4 lbs lighter than the aftermarket version of the same tire. 

I suspect your latest tires are the aftermarket versions, not the TPC-spec versions. Aftermarket tires tend to be grippier than OEM-specification tires since they don't have to help the car meet CAFE, among other things.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I slapped on a second set of TPC-spec Goodyears when the original TPC-spec tires wore out. If they mention "TPC SPEC 1406MS" on the tire after the inflation information, they are the genuine-formula OEM tires. If not, it's the aftermarket-formula version. And, like you said, the OEM tires are 4 lbs lighter than the aftermarket version of the same tire.
> 
> I suspect your latest tires are the aftermarket versions, not the TPC-spec versions. Aftermarket tires tend to be grippier than OEM-specification tires since they don't have to help the car meet CAFE, among other things.



I just went out to check the tires and you are correct. My previous 2 sets had the " tpc spec 1406ms " label my current set does not. My previous 2 sets plies tread contained 1 polyester + 2 steel + 1 nylon and for the sidewall 2 polyester. My current and non tpc spec 1406ms set plies tread contain 2 polyester + 2 steel + 1 polymaide and for the sidewall 2 polyster. 

The tires with the 1406ms label are in my garage with 85k miles on them and 3/32 in the center and 4/32 in the center. My current set without the 1406ms label with close to 55k miles are allready at about 3 to 4/32 and on 1 or 2 tires are down to the wearbar in the center grooves. It might be important to note I did over inflate this last set of tires something I wont do with my next set.

Im not concerned about the weight of the tires I prefer a tire with a tread that will last longer. So now I just have to figure out on discount tire which set is the genuine oem formula tires. According to the goodyear website the only difference between the 2 sets of tires is a product code and $4 dollars. Both sets have a 9/32 tread depth and a 65k warranty. So I guess what it really comes down to is the material the tire plies are made of.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Do the non 1406 versions show the same maximum pressure (51) cast into the sidewall?

Rob


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

The non 1406 version does indeed share the same maximum tire pressure. While inspecting both tire labels I noticed a difference which I assume is insignificant but the non 1406 tire was made in the USA while the 1406 version was made in Canada.


----------



## PonchoIndian (Oct 15, 2013)

How did this turn out for you? 

I had to replace the OEM's at 65K miles (not bad for New England road conditions) and had a heck of a time getting someone to sell me the GM TPC spec tires. I had an argument with the guys at Town Fair Tire because they told me they the Assurance in that size are all the same and there was no way they could figure out which one to order.

I even had a very long discussion with the guy at the Goodyear Service Center (who eventually ordered and installed the correct tires) about the difference between the TPC spec tires and the others. He had never heard that GM has their own tire specs for most of their OEM applications. We went back and forth until he ordered the right tires for me. He eventually called Goodyear who told him there was a difference.

Anyway... My originals were H rated and the newest Assurance for our car are V rated. These V rated versions seem to be wearing better but they sure do ride harsher!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this. 

My observation is that the tread wear is wholly unaffected by tire pressure, and certainly not by a mere 3-4psi. This is reinforced by the tires on my Eco, which at 35k miles of driving at 50-51psi are worn completely evenly. The same behavior has also been reported by countless members on ecomodder.com and cleanmpg.com forums. If we subscribed to the logic that such an enormous difference can be noticed by increasing pressure a mere 3-4psi, these tires should already be bald in the center. 

Driving conditions will more accurately dictate wear patterns. Since you drive all-highway, your tires see very little shoulder wear, and as such will be more prone to wearing the insides of the tires. Radial tires do not bulge the centers out like bias-ply tires did.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Quick update on the tire tread depth at 65k miles.... center grooves appear to be shallow at 2/32... outer grooves are at 5/32 and the shoulders are strong and thick. 

Like I said before the previous 2 chvy spc oem gy fm tires lasted 85k miles with close to the same tread depth remaining as the current tires after 65k miles the only difference being an increased psi and a slight difference in plies tread material.

I would also mention that I too noticed after 30k miles the tires were thick and wearing evenly after 5k balance and roatations... it wasnt until 40k to 45k that I really took notice of the visual difference in tread depth from the center and outter grooves.

I agree that straight highway miles have been shown to cause more wear on the center of the tire and I experienced this with my 2 previous tire sets. This is also true for my current set at a slightly more increased wear rate on the center grooves with tire pressure set at 39-40psi cold which increases another 2-4 psi during the hot summer months. 

I purposely choose to over inflate the tires in an attempt to increase effiecincy but ulitmately for me the slight mpg gains were not worth the cost of the loss in tread depth. This was sort of a small experiment. Now I will choose for the first time with my 4th set to keep my tire pressure at the recommended 35psi cold and collect measurements from the tire tread depth along the way. If my theory is correct I would hope to see 95k safe miles for the tires.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The speculation is that there is a slight difference in tire material. That difference can have very significant effects. Will you be using the exact same tire in your next test?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Don't know how I missed this.
> 
> My observation is that the tread wear is wholly unaffected by tire pressure, and certainly not by a mere 3-4psi. This is reinforced by the tires on my Eco, which at 35k miles of driving at 50-51psi are worn completely evenly. The same behavior has also been reported by countless members on ecomodder.com and cleanmpg.com forums. If we subscribed to the logic that such an enormous difference can be noticed by increasing pressure a mere 3-4psi, these tires should already be bald in the center.
> 
> Driving conditions will more accurately dictate wear patterns. Since you drive all-highway, your tires see very little shoulder wear, and as such will be more prone to wearing the insides of the tires. Radial tires do not bulge the centers out like bias-ply tires did.


Xtreme, how is the quality of the ride with that type of psi?? I drive at 40psi hot, cant imagine 50!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At 50 PSI you feel all the bumps and do get jolted a little more. But the flip side is the car handles a lot better because the tires aren't bending over when cornering. I ran my OEM Goodyears at 50 PSI and I run my Perellis at 50 PSI. Both rated for 51 PSI.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

No I plan on returning to the same chvy label tires as my original 2 tire sets. Im going to keep a close eye on the tread depth and if im correct I hope to see even tread wear at 35psi cold for the entire life of the tires. If I see similar uneven wear in the center I can almost certainly rule out tire pressure.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just an FYI, there were two 20+ page threads on this in 2012 where it was concluded that tire pressure on radial tires does not affect wear patterns. 

You are now changing both the pressure and the tire. I'm curious to see your results. A couple PSI won't make that enormous of a difference.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I hate to think I am going to be eating crow over OEM tires and the Eco. I recently bought a set of Goodyear Triple Treds and ever since they were installed, I have hated my car. The ride was much like riding at max PSI. I felt every bump, they hurt my knees and the road noise was unexpected. I only bought tires for the weather/road conditions of Cincinnati very wet and possibly snowy and the Triple Treds are designed for those conditions. Luckily I bought them not too long ago and Goodyear has a 30 day trial period. So I am getting a set of Fuel Maxs put on for even exchange. I expected my MPG to go down but I did not expect such a night and day difference in how the car drives!!!! I hate to say I had the same problem with my 2011 LS. I replaced the FR710s for a set of Michelin Defenders in hopes of better MPG but they killed the ride also. Only problem Sam's would not allow return of the tires so I had to wait until a Tire store put the FR710s on sale buy 3 get one. Hopefully after I get a new set of Fuel Maxs put back on my car I will enjoy driving my car and it won't handle that bad in the moist Cincinnati weather. 


If need be, I may buy 2 winter tires for the front of my car for use a couple months during the heavy snow if we get any.


----------

